# I'm Back...don't everyone run at the same time..lol



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys/gals...been awhile.. Just been really busy. Everything is going great and my doggies are doing good as well.
Faith and my son are the best of pals and are joined at the hip.
Tink is still a spoiled brat and we have recently acquired a Jack Russell Terrier pup...thanks to Linda Quinn's working Terriers. We are going to use him in hunt trials and shows. He comes from a great line of champions.
We just got him a few days ago and he is a fearless lil guy for sure...lol!
Going to the Jack Russell hunt club to shadow some of the hunters and their dogs to start learning a thing or to and to find a mentor.
We are trying to get Faith certified as a therapy dog..she is a big ham who loves anything on 2, 3, 4, 6,or 8 legs....lol!!!
Acquired a new horse...that I hate!!! Everytime a gelding or stud comes to the barn, which is frequently, she goes into season and starts a bunch of ruckus with all the horses. She tore down some of the fencing because a gelding was not paying her any attention. She drives me nuts...lol and the owner of the barn hates her!!
Other then that just trying to get the kids ready for school.

PICS OF FAITH


















PICS OF SPIKE..JRT



























He is small for his age and considered a broken rough coat JRT, he came with a health certificate, D.N.A. profiled, PLL tested, etc..Linda said with him being smaller in size that he would be great to fit into the prey holes. He will get about 10" when full grown.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome back!I was wondering what happened to you.
I love Spike!He's so cute.And Faith is looking purty as ever!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Welcome back!I was wondering what happened to you.
> I love Spike!He's so cute.And Faith is looking purty as ever!


Thanks...I have just been so busy. Got some time off from the barn for awhile..got all of the owner's horses worked and sold. Had a few Tennessee walkers that went to the mounted police and the search and rescue crew. Have a few more horses coming in 2 weeks, but thank god I have 2 weeks basically off. Have been riding horse pretty much 7 days a week. My poor thighs and rear end can't take anymore saddle right now...lol!!!

Yah Spike is my pocket pit...lol!! He has heart in him for sure! Wonder if a Jack Russell can be game bred..lol! Both his parents are champion hunt dogs that hunt badgers, possums, raccoons, squirrels, ground hogs, and foxes!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Glad to see ya back in action lady! I'm loving your TWO new bulldogs!lol

EDIT: please don't be upset, i bounced this thread to the Lounge because I'm doing some spring cleaning 'round here


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

That's fine with me...you really want to do some spring cleaning I can give you my home addy if you like...lol!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Puppies are adorable.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, welcome back!


----------

